# Mac Studio Fix Powder VS Pressed Powder



## novellastar (May 1, 2012)

I was matched to Studio Fix NC43.5 today, even though I use mac NC40 pressed powder.

  	Does the mac studio fix range run lighter?
  	What is the general consensus on this?

  	Any help would be great, thanks


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jul 6, 2012)

It depends on a few things. Depending on what you wear as a foundation, the pressed powder can be lighter according to your needs. I personally think the studio fix powders run a number lighter than the studio fix fluid, so im not surprised that you got an NC 45, especially this time of year.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Jul 13, 2012)

I tend to match people about 1 shade darker in Studio Fix Powder. Matte powders will usually look lighter when applied and sometimes when you go with someones normal liquid foundation color it can look a little ghostly or washed out. Since Studio Fix Powder is full coverage it is more important to find a good match.The best way to know if its right for you is to apply and then mist the face with some Fix+ or a Setting Spray (H2O works too) and see if you like the color then. That way the powder will mimic the shade it will be after you natural oils have mixed with it. The most important thing is that it looks like it blends in with your skin (face, neck & chest)


----------

